# No More [Airline] Competition in Hawaii



## bobemac (Mar 18, 2014)

It was just announced that Go airlines will no longer fly inter-island.
That leaves Hawaiian with almost all of that pie.
Hawaii visitors can count on big price increases when they fly between the Islands. Flying between islands was expensive, it will now get worse.


----------



## lynne (Mar 18, 2014)

bobemac said:


> It was just announced that Go airlines will no longer fly inter-island.
> That leaves Hawaiian with almost all of that pie.
> Hawaii visitors can count on big price increases when they fly between the Islands. Flying between islands was expensive, it will now get worse.



Here is the link to the official announcement:

http://www.iflygo.com/


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 18, 2014)

*What an inconvenience!*

I am so glad that I did not go with go! airlines. They had a little cheaper price than Hawaiian Airlines but from the reviews I read, they were not dependable. I am needed flights hopping the islands during July and I would have been in bad shape if I would have had to reschedule all of the flights I have.  

I hope those who have tickets with them will be able to be accommodated with as little hassle as possible.


----------



## thheath (Mar 18, 2014)

Living in Hawaii I can tell you that there hasn't been any real competition in inter island airfares in years.  Also Go Airlines had a very small piece of the pie here.

Booking early helps, otherwise. :-(

PS: If anyone's Hawaiian Airlines miles are about to expire, consider redeeming them for $25 certificates for Food Land grocery store, for your next visit.

http://www.hawaiianairlines.com/hawaiianmiles/use-with-other-partners/


----------



## bobemac (Mar 18, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> I am so glad that I did not go with go! airlines. They had a little cheaper price than Hawaiian Airlines but from the reviews I read, they were not dependable. I am needed flights hopping the islands during July and I would have been in bad shape if I would have had to reschedule all of the flights I have.
> 
> I hope those who have tickets with them will be able to be accommodated with as little hassle as possible.



No worries, you hope;

"Under the terms of an agreement with Hawaiian Airlines, go! will be able to re-book passengers ticketed through go! for travel scheduled between April 1, 2014 and June 30, 2014 in specified fare classes on Hawaiian’s Interisland network. go! will refund tickets for passengers who cannot be accommodated on Hawaiian Airlines, or for passengers holding tickets for travel after June 30, 2014. All ticket holders will be contacted by go! reservations representatives regarding the re-accommodations. Customers and travel agents needing additional information may call 1-888-435-9462 or visit the website at .


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2014)

I had already been considering doing less inter-island air hopping during our visits anyway, and if prices go up we'll probably go that route,  Which means that we would probably only do inter-island every third year instead of every other year.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 18, 2014)

*Island Air*

I was hoping Larry Ellison's purchase of Island Air would help them provide more competition with Hawaiian. Unfortunately, according to this article, Larry's plans don't include much more than getting tourists back and forth to his resorts on Lanai.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/03/01/does-larry-ellison-want-to-be-a-millionaire.aspx


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Island Hopping is fun!*

To me the best part of going to Hawaii is the island hopping.  I have only gone to one island only once in the many times I have gone to Hawaii.  Part of the fun for me is to visit the other islands as they all have different personalities.  I have always used Hawaiian Airlines and hope that in the future that they will not take advantage of the lack of competition.


----------



## lynne (Mar 18, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> To me the best part of going to Hawaii is the island hopping.  I have only gone to one island only once in the many times I have gone to Hawaii.  Part of the fun for me is to visit the other islands as they all have different personalities.  I have always used Hawaiian Airlines and hope that in the future that they will not take advantage of the lack of competition.



We really like Mokulele for getting to neighbor islands.  With the exception of Honolulu, there is no TSA checkpoints as they operator out of the commuter lots.  They are small 9 seat aircraft that fly low so you are getting a very scenic trip.


----------



## crf450x (Mar 18, 2014)

*this stinks!!!*

I bought 4 tickets between HNL to LIH for May 12 last week for my parents and their friends.  I had an expiring studio MVF  that was exchanged into a P@P unit last year then a few days ago retraded into the Marriott Waiohai Ocean View unit.  Since we already had three weeks at WKORV, Marriotts Ko Olina and HGVC Kingsland already set for this summer, I told my parents to use this week and go with some friends.

Called the number on the Go airline website http://www.iflygo.com/ and when you press the first option or any option for that matter it automatically disconnects.  Tried this 5 times.  Then contacted Hawaiian Airlines and they stated they are aware of the reaccomodation Go is supposed to make with HA but the customer service person said the reaccomodated tickets may not happen until a week or two before the scheduled flight and depends on availability!!!  This is completely unacceptable so I went ahead and booked them on another flight, this time with Island Air and will eat the difference in price.

I take my wife and kids to the islands several times a year and almost exclusively fly Hawaiian and occasionally American.  I was buying the tickets for my parents and there were direct flights from LAX to LIH on American, but the couple they were going with wanted to save a little money so my parents friends roughly $400.00 in flight fees, I booked them on Allegient from LAX to HNL, then Go Airlines from LAX to LIH.  On the return it will be Hawaiin Air from LIH to HNL then back on Allegient for the return trip back to LAX.

WARNING - Never book on Allegient.  Sure it was cheap at under $400 round trip between LAX and HNL but they charge for everything, including assigned seats, carry on bags and their check in bag policy has a weight limit of 40 Pounds!!!!

I know my parents and their friends will have a great time.  If only they knew the time and trouble it takes to book "CHEAP" flights.  If my parents were going by themselves, a one way would be the only way, but since they are going with another couple that normally wouldn't spend the money on such a trip, I am glad to do what it takes to give them a great trip.

I agree with Lynne in that Mokulele is a decent alternative and perhaps better than Hawaiian Air for certain inter-island connections.  Very easy check in and landing since there is no TSA or checking in bags.  The Pilot usually does the check in and takes your bags and when you land gets your bags for you.  Very convenient.

So frustrated today dealing with Go.....


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 18, 2014)

> The upstart carrier, which will cease operations April 1, harbored high hopes to compete with Hawaiian Airlines on interisland routes, but as of last year had just 6.8 percent of the market compared with Hawaiian’s 85.2 percent share. Go! has been operating recently with just two 50-seat CRJ 200s for 30 daily flights.



Go! was only operating 2 50-seat regional jets.  They had less than 7% of the market -- this will make a slight impact on overall competition.



> “I think you could actually, in a few years, see the interisland market be more competitive than it is now from the standpoint that Island Air will become a more robust carrier now that it’s a two-airline race rather than three,” Forman said. “Island Air will need to seize the opportunity, or some third party will come in and join the competition.”



I agree with this quote from the Hawaii Star-Advertiser article.  I think go! ceasing operations is a good thing in the long-term. 

Good thing I booked on Hawaiian for my upcoming trip in September.  I'll pay a premium to fly Hawaiian because they are able to mobilize better in the event of a mechanical or other delay issues since they have a far bigger fleet.

-ryan


----------



## daventrina (Mar 19, 2014)

bobemac said:


> It was just announced that Go airlines will no longer fly inter-island.
> That leaves Hawaiian with almost all of that pie.
> Hawaii visitors can count on big price increases when they fly between the Islands. Flying between islands was expensive, it will now get worse.


At least Go! is gone  :ignore:

Now if we could get Aloha back 

Two Go! pilots fall asleep and now every pilot with a moderate weight issue is facing the need for an apnea sleep study. :annoyed:


----------



## danb (Mar 19, 2014)

*Inter Island*

There is some talk of Aloha comming back into the Hawaii market now that Go is gone. Although competition will keep fares reasonable I don't expect really low pricing in the future!


----------



## Soccer Canada (Mar 19, 2014)

We only flew once on GO from Hilo to Honolulu, the flight was delayed over 3 hours in good weather conditions. We had 3 of only 5 checked bags on a flight of about 20 people, they completely destroyed one of my wife's brand new luggage pieces (looks like it got run over),  when the lady at the counter in Honolulu seen the bag, she ran away and took a "break" and never came back. After waiting for 45 minutes, no one could find anyone from Go!. We phoned the number in the morning and they gave us a song and dance that we should have dealt with it at the time.
I like competition, but I have had numerous problems on anything that had anything to do with Mesa Airlines..


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks to the OP for posting this.  I'm sure that flights over the net few months are going to fill up and increase in price.  I booked our flights from HNL to KOA for the end of April and it's now one less thing to worry about.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 19, 2014)

I HATE to say this, but every time I come to Honolulu, an airline I'm flying on goes out of business!!!  

I'm at Grand Wakikian now, flying Go! to Big Island this Saturday, then Molukeke from BI to Maui & Go! back to HNL for our trip home on 4/2.   

Just hung up with Orbitz and rebooked go on 4/2 to Hawaiian Air for a 7:30am flight to HNL, but my flight to LA (on American) does't leave until 2:50 pm.  

When I land at HNL I'll see if American wants to put me on the earlier flight they have leaving around noon IF they want to open up space on the 2:50 flight…but in all likelihood I'm going to have a morning to kill in Honolulu again before my mid-afternoon flight.    

Any ideas for a morning excursion without a car?  I'm solo this leg.

(Some will recall when I was here 7 years ago Aloha and ATA airlines went out of business in the same week, leaving us stranded along with a flight from LAX to HNL the saturday prior to easter which had mechanical problems where we spent 8 hours at the marvelous island of OAKLAND, missing our connections and hassling with a host of issues getting there to the Big Island).


----------



## thheath (Mar 19, 2014)

UWSurfer said:


> I HATE to say this, but every time I come to Honolulu, an airline I'm flying on goes out of business!!!
> 
> I'm at Grand Wakikian now, flying Go! to Big Island this Saturday, then Molukeke from BI to Maui & Go! back to HNL for our trip home on 4/2.
> 
> ...



One of the biggest problems you face is what to do with your luggage, if you leave the airport.  Otherwise you might try and visit the Arizona Memorial, which doesn't allow luggage or bags.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 20, 2014)

thheath said:


> One of the biggest problems you face is what to do with your luggage, if you leave the airport.  Otherwise you might try and visit the Arizona Memorial, which doesn't allow luggage or bags.



Yeah, I was sort of hoping American would accept them for check-in…albeit quite a bit early.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 20, 2014)

UWSurfer said:


> Yeah, I was sort of hoping American would accept them for check-in…albeit quite a bit early.



When I was flying quite a bit for work on AA, the general rule of thumb was no more than 4 hours in advance at the airport -- that being said, I don't know if there is any hard and fast written rule posted anywhere.  However, I did have one instance at DFW where I dropped off my bag in the morning 7 hours in advance -- I was Exec Plat, so I don't know whether or not that had anything to do with them accepting the bag early.

AA does offer advance check-in locations where you can drop off your bag well in advance of your flight.  However, since you are already at the airport, this may be somewhat inconvenient:

https://www.aa.com/i18n/urls/advanceBagCheck.jsp

-ryan


----------



## thheath (Mar 20, 2014)

Another wildcard is to try and check your bags from "Go" all the way through.

Normally this is not a problem but you do have the long wait between flights?

PS: In a normal situation I've done this many times, even if booked seperately.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 20, 2014)

thheath said:


> Another wildcard is to try and check your bags from "Go" all the way through.
> 
> Normally this is not a problem but you do have the long wait between flights?
> 
> PS: In a normal situation I've done this many times, even if booked seperately.



Go! does not have an interline agreement with American.

I think the poster switched to Hawaiian since Go! is ceasing operations in Hawaii on April 1.  Hawaiian does have an interline agreement with AA, but typically bags are only checked all the way through if it is multiple carriers on the same ticket -- this is not the case with the poster's itinerary.

Plus if you want to get on an earlier flight (which the poster mentioned), you typically will be denied standby if you have checked bags on the later flight.  Bags need to fly with you and the airline is generally not interested in searching for your bag to pull for an earlier flight.

-ryan


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> When I was flying quite a bit for work on AA, the general rule of thumb was no more than 4 hours in advance at the airport -- that being said, I don't know if there is any hard and fast written rule posted anywhere.  However, I did have one instance at DFW where I dropped off my bag in the morning 7 hours in advance -- I was Exec Plat, so I don't know whether or not that had anything to do with them accepting the bag early.
> 
> AA does offer advance check-in locations where you can drop off your bag well in advance of your flight.  However, since you are already at the airport, this may be somewhat inconvenient:
> 
> ...



I have never had a problem checking bags 6-8 hours in advance, assuming it was at an airport where the carrier's check-in desk is open.  I have done it 3 or 4 times.  The desk being open could be a problem in the smaller Hawaiian airports, but certainly not in Honolulu.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks folks…

That is  thought to see if I can check through Hawaiian all the way to LA, even though it hands off to American.   

Other thought is a what I originally stated seeing if American wants to put me on the earlier flight (doubt it).  

Pearl Harbor is an interesting option.  Anyone have other favorites relatively close to the airport which won't require renting a car or hiring a cab?


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 21, 2014)

UWSurfer said:


> Thanks folks…
> 
> That is  thought to see if I can check through Hawaiian all the way to LA, even though it hands off to American.
> 
> ...



Just know that if you check in interline through to your destination, you will likely not be able to standby for an earlier flight unless you have a nice agent willing to pull bags -- not likely.

As you mentioned, AA will likely not want to put you on an earlier flight for free.  You can do confirmed standby in advance for $75 if interested.

IMHO, there is nothing near the airport without driving/cabbing/shuttling somewhere.  There is a nice garden and shopping throughout the airport if you want to stay in place.

-ryan


----------



## thheath (Mar 21, 2014)

Agree, nothing near the airport.

I would guess $25 each way to Pearl.

You can check the exact amount calling Charlie's Taxi.

http://charleystaxi.com


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 22, 2014)

*City Bus*

I remember taking the regular city bus to the airport and it was not bad at all. If you have no bags, no problem. That ride was from Waikiki.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 12, 2014)

This is a late follow-up and thank you for the suggestions made.  I would add one more to the list, Queen Iolani Palace http://www.iolanipalace.com as a great day trip, particularly if you can do a guided tour.   

I had a rental car set up for under $30 & I had a couple places to go figuring that the total $$ for this layover adventure was going to cost $100.  With that in mind, when I got off the Hawaiian Air plane, I went over to AA ticket counter only to find the lights off and no body home.   Had AA gone out of business while I was in the air?? No…they don't open their counter until 9:30a.  

I figured I'd wait the 45 minutes to see if they could get me on an earlier flight.  They had one leaving at 12:30 pm & I found an agent who took pitty on me and switched me to the flight at no additional cost, only to have her supervisor give her grief that she shouldn't have done that given the nature of my (cheap) ticket.   They also had to find my bag which I had checked through Hawaiian.   They held my ticket and told me to see them at the gate in an hour as they worked out their details.  

I played along and when I got to the gate desk the same agent was there now, had found my bag got everything straight and gave me a boarding pass.  I waited for approximately an hour until it was nearing time to board, went to the restroom and as I passed the gate desk I took a second to thank the agent again for helping me.  She says "give me your ticket!" and I'm thinking uh, oh I should have kept my mouth shut…she does a few clicks and hands me a new boarding pass, with an aisle seat on an exit row…SCORE!!!

I thanked her once again, got on the plan and got home three hours ahead of schedule.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 13, 2014)

*"Go!" is not going [MERGED]*

Just found out "go!" Airlines is ceasing its Hawaii travel. Spent almost an hour and a half on the phone with Expedia rearranging our return flight from Kauai and ended up having to fly home a day earlier. Not amused. :annoyed:


----------



## Blues (Apr 13, 2014)

It pays to keep up with TUG 

[Merged with this thread ->] http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208049


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2014)

I just checked to see what sort of rates Mokulele charges for interisland flights. We'll be staying on Maui and then Kauai this Fall, and need to hop from the one island to the other.

Imagine my surprise to learn they don't fly to Kauai.  How "interisland" can they be if they don't serve one of the four main islands?? 

Dave

P.S.  And apparently Island Air doesn't fly to the Big Island. So it doesn't seem like Hawaiian has much competition.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 13, 2014)

Blues said:


> It pays to keep up with TUG
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208049



I was trying to remember where I read that. Don't know why my brain didn't make the connection.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 14, 2014)

*Island Air*

Ellison, the billionaire who bought most of Lanai, also bought Island Air.  There has already been some publicity about them adding planes to their fleet (they are a small airline), and obviously he is aware of the opportunity to expand inter-island travel with the departure of Go!  I'm hopeful this will mean some definite competition for Hawaiian as their fares just continue to go up.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 14, 2014)

*Does Larry Ellison Want to Be a Millionaire?*



Hawaiibarb said:


> Ellison, the billionaire who bought most of Lanai, also bought Island Air.  There has already been some publicity about them adding planes to their fleet (they are a small airline), and obviously he is aware of the opportunity to expand inter-island travel with the departure of Go!  I'm hopeful this will mean some definite competition for Hawaiian as their fares just continue to go up.



I already posted this link on another thread, but I couldn't help posting it again.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/03/01/does-larry-ellison-want-to-be-a-millionaire.aspx


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2014)

artringwald said:


> I already posted this link on another thread, but I couldn't help posting it again.
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/03/01/does-larry-ellison-want-to-be-a-millionaire.aspx



Similar to airlines, it's often said that the best way to make a small fortune in the wine business is to start with a large fortune, then acquire or open your own winery.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Joe Kool*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Similar to airlines, it's often said that the best way to make a small fortune in the wine business is to start with a large fortune, then acquire or open your own winery.



Don't tell Joe Montana that. He has made and continues to make a small fortune in the wine business.


----------



## marileehaire (Apr 20, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> I am so glad that I did not go with go! airlines. They had a little cheaper price than Hawaiian Airlines but from the reviews I read, they were not dependable. I am needed flights hopping the islands during July and I would have been in bad shape if I would have had to reschedule all of the flights I have.
> 
> I hope those who have tickets with them will be able to be accommodated with as little hassle as possible.


My daughter lives on Oahu, and the locals called it "Go to H_ll" Airlines. We had a miserable experience with them, as well. Not even a small satchel-type carry on passed their inspection. They made everyone pay to check everything. Scheduling was lousy, planes delayed, etc. Island Air is flying inter-island now, as well as Hawaiian. I'm happy to pay a little more for some actual dependable service!


----------

